
SendIP is a tool which allows creating and sending of arbitrary IP packets - signaler
http://snad.ncsl.nist.gov/ipv6//sendip.html
======
dozzie
hping3 is way, way better, as it not only allows to send those, but also shows
you the replies.

------
shanemhansen
I wonder how it compares to scapy (a python library for doing interactive
packet crafting).
[http://www.secdev.org/projects/scapy/](http://www.secdev.org/projects/scapy/)

------
motoboi
Related, there is this nice tool called Packet Sender, a Mac app.

No raw IP packets, but TCP and UDP.

------
rocky1138
It's completely off-topic, but is anyone else happy to see those no-bullshit
basic HTML pages come up from time to time? Quick to load and leave the
formatting to the browser's built-in CSS. I think that's great.

~~~
throwaway420
These kinds of bare HTML pages are better than many sites, but a very welcome
alternative is applying just a bit of CSS to keep the width of the content at
a readable length, apply a bit of spacing to the text between lines so
everything isn't bunched up, and a few minor touches like that to enhance
readability and make the page look aesthetically nicer.

You can go really, really far with less than 100 lines of CSS essentially.

